# I Sell The Dead



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

This looks ****ing great! Ha ha!

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16057


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

that loooks so good!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Can't wait to see this film. It looks great!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I'd totally go see that!


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Too bad Larry Fessenden isn't directing it as well. He is probably the last hope to save North American horror. His 45-minute Fear Itself episode, "Skin and Bones" is better than every feature-length horror film I've seen from North America since 2003's Open Water.

Glenn McQuaid's only previous experience was directing a short film. Let's hope he's got the talent necessary to make this work.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yeah that one looks like fun


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

*I sell the dead.*

Has anyone seen this? looks interesting. and i love Dominic Managhan! Surprised I hadn't heard of this movie...until just now.


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

I must be playing in select cities only. I didn't see it playing in any of my local theaters here in nebraska. I will have to wait until it comes out on dvd! It looks great, I will definately watch this one! :jol:


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I'll see that! I love ron pearlman, he's like the lowbrow tom waits of movies!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

lmao! that looks hillarious! im gonna keep an eye out for it!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok, caught wind of this as I was leaving chat tonight. This looks bloody brilliant, I have to check it out.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Kinda dark comedy? I like stuff like that.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

It will be "On Demand" in August.

Looks like it has very limited shows in major cities. I'll see it when it is "on Demand".


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Comcast? I might actually pay for an ob demand show if it is.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I'd watch that for sure!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Terrormaster said:


> Comcast? I might actually pay for an ob demand show if it is.


Yeah, apparently BrightHouse, Cablevision, Charter, Comcast, Cox, Insight and Time-Warner.
I used to have Charter and Time-Warner and Cox ...now I have ATT Uverse so no movie for me until it comes out on DVD.

Oh well.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

too bad we don't have pay per view. I guess ill have to wait and rent it.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

just watched it! EVERYONE needs to watch it! It's soooo awesome!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Did you get it on cable?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I heard about it a couple of months ago... everyone at Rue Morgue Radio raved about it; I was looking for it but could never find any trace of it. I've been wanting to see it.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

i found it online, but i plan to buy it as soon as i see it. its really really great!


----------

